# Is there an Issue with Kuro Black??



## Sweet (Jan 26, 2012)

Im in the process of looking around for a GTR,with my first colour choice being Gunmetal or White.I do however like the look of the GTR in Kuro black and it seems that the majority of cars for sale in my spec and price range are in this Black.
I have read on here (I think) that the Kuro Black has some issues and is a nightmare to own.
Can somebody please enlighten me as to exactly what these issues are and is buying Black really going to be a problem? Thanks in advance.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Sweet said:


> Im in the process of looking around for a GTR,with my first colour choice being Gunmetal or White.I do however like the look of the GTR in Kuro black and it seems that the majority of cars for sale in my spec and price range are in this Black.
> I have read on here (I think) that the Kuro Black has some issues and is a nightmare to own.
> Can somebody please enlighten me as to exactly what these issues are and is buying Black really going to be a problem? Thanks in advance.


I own a 09 Kuro Black and while i LOVE black motors the paint on this is so soft it almost washes off. No matter how well you try to keep it looking good you will end up with swirl marks and it chips off very easy. 

Buy the black and have it wrapped:thumbsup:


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

+1 as John said, but it does look at Stunning for the 2mins when it is clean!


----------



## Sweet (Jan 26, 2012)

johnhanton57 said:


> I own a 09 Kuro Black and while i LOVE black motors the paint on this is so soft it almost washes off. No matter how well you try to keep it looking good you will end up with swirl marks and it chips off very easy.
> 
> Buy the black and have it wrapped:thumbsup:


Thanks for the reply,is the chipping a particular problem with the black paint or the GTR in general.
Ive had black cars before and I know what you mean about swirl marks etc its virtually impossible to avoid them,but Im under the impression there is a particular issue with the Kuro Black paint,is that not the case?


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

Yes there is an issue in the sense that it is worse than a black car from another manufacturer.


----------



## Sweet (Jan 26, 2012)

GlastoVeteran said:


> Yes there is an issue in the sense that it is worse than a black car from another manufacturer.


Do we know why this is?


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

Sweet said:


> Do we know why this is?


It's just very soft I think but I'm sure someone with more info will be along shortly :thumbsup:


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

Didn't stop me from going for a black one though and I love it!

But mine is in dire condition - need to make a booking with Valet Magic!


----------



## Jonesthetooth (Mar 20, 2012)

I've had my kuro black GTR for 2 weeks. Had it new and put a permashine coating on it which is supposed to protect the paintwork. Don't know if it works or if it's just a rip off but the car looks amazing in black- to me it is the best colour. Just get it and enjoy it!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes the paint is VERY soft and near impossible to keep swirl free.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

I have black and its the first black car I've owned. I did the same looked for a grey but then fancied black and went for it!

It looks stunning when clean and polished but a drive in the wet soon turns it drab so I'm sad and try to avoid driving it in the wet (weekend car). Black probably shows up the muc even more than a white car.

Two bucket method, lambs wool mit and kitten gloves are a must to keep swirls and light scratches to a minimum.

If you buy second hand and are fussy about how your cars paintwork looks then a trip to a detailer is a must to iron out any problems so you start with a clean sheet. Buget around £500 for a 2 day full paint correction detail.

As far as chips go I dont think its worse than any other car but they may show up more clearly.

If you want a colour that looks good, doesent show up blemishes and muc so much and dont want to spend every other day trying to keep it looking good then then I'd defo hang around for a gun metal car.


----------



## Sweet (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for that mate. I suppose I'm just concerned that maybe the kuro black cars are less desirable and therefore command a lower premium than other colours due to people knowing how poor the paint is.
Is this the case??


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Black is best by far but if you tune the beast you'll leave the paint at the first set of Lights:thumbsup:


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

Sweet said:


> Thanks for that mate. I suppose I'm just concerned that maybe the kuro black cars are less desirable and therefore command a lower premium than other colours due to people knowing how poor the paint is.
> Is this the case??


I dont think prices are affected mate, it is a preference of colour, any black isnt easy to look after and yes like the others say the paint is soft.
I keep mine in mint condition and it is only driven in good weather, it is important to wash the car properly and use the right products though when you spend so much on a car in the first place then why not buy the best to look after it. I use autoglym for any swirls then zymol followed by harley wax and also use meguiars detailer inbetween to keep it in tip top nick:thumbsup:


----------



## EasyE (Aug 2, 2011)

I have a Kuro black MY10 and despite the softness of the paint and the difficulty to keep clean I wouldn't change it for any other colour. They are stunning when clean and in my opinion are the pick of the bunch in the flesh.

As advised above even if you take the greatest care when washing it's likely you'll end up with light swirl marks. Just budget £500-£600 every 6-12 months for a professional detail and it should come back as good as new! I have mine booked in early next week with Robbie from valet magic and am looking forward to the results.

So far as stone chips go - yes they look quite bad on a black car, stick out like a sore thumb, but carefully touching any in with a black paint pen or very thin brush improves them to some extent.

Also be really careful with bird poo..... if left un-attended even for a small amount of time it can damage the paint - on the other side be just as careful cleaning it off! A car wash made a right mess of mine by using what looked like sandpaper to get the offending feaces off!


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

very soft paint you can scratch it by looking at it, but when clean and shiny it is simply stunning...


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

AndyBrew said:


> very soft paint you can scratch it by looking at it, but when clean and shiny it is simply stunning...


BEAUTY!!!:bowdown1:


----------



## smifffy (Oct 10, 2011)

Holy cow - I need mine looking like that. Hmmm Valet Magic time?


----------



## Sweet (Jan 26, 2012)

AndyBrew said:


> very soft paint you can scratch it by looking at it, but when clean and shiny it is simply stunning...


Does look good when it's clean.:smokin:


----------



## NiallGTR (Aug 30, 2009)

One good thing about the soft paint is the swirls are very easy to correct with a DA polisher. I'm not an expert by any means but can easily make any panel look better than it did in the showroom with my machine - albeit only until the next wet day.


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

I know in biast but Gun mettalic is awesome. Had mine 3 years and when its clean and tyres shined up she looks stunning still. Its also a good colour in the fact that it in general semi dirty still looks good where as black only looks good for 10 mins when just cleaned. Great for a quick wash too as you dont need to spend much time on it if you dont want too. In general i just give mine a 15 min wash twice a week. ( i know im ott ). Im a window cleaner and use pure water so iv got 650L of pure sat in my garage at the ready. Makes a big difference.

Gun mettalic it is then lol !


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Black is the best colour imo for the GTR... A bit of elbow grease and quality wax makes it the "batmobile"  I've been asked to ferry some girls to their prom too!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

DWC said:


> I know in biast but Gun mettalic is awesome. Had mine 3 years and when its clean and tyres shined up she looks stunning still. Its also a good colour in the fact that it in general semi dirty still looks good where as black only looks good for 10 mins when just cleaned. Great for a quick wash too as you dont need to spend much time on it if you dont want too. In general i just give mine a 15 min wash twice a week. ( i know im ott ). Im a window cleaner and use pure water so iv got 650L of pure sat in my garage at the ready. Makes a big difference.
> 
> Gun mettalic it is then lol !



Has to be said Gun metalic is the best all round colour for the 35.


----------



## Sweet (Jan 26, 2012)

Gun metallic is my first choice but there just doesnt seem to be that many for sale in the spec/price bracket Im after,hence thinking of white or the black as a second choice!
On another good note,just had a second viewer on my house and they want it!! Once its sold,hello GTR!!


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

GTR is much more important than a house. Houses are ok but GTR'S are so much more fun. loool.
On another good note i did my first track day today and there was nothing that could touch me. Love it. Must get out there first thing in the morning and give her a wash. (second one this week)


----------



## Wosisnim (Apr 17, 2012)

*Kuros Black*

Has anybody had paintwork issues sorted under 3 year manufacturers warranty? I am considering raising the issue before my MY09 warranty expires in May this year. Any feedback appreciated.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Wosisnim said:


> Has anybody had paintwork issues sorted under 3 year manufacturers warranty? I am considering raising the issue before my MY09 warranty expires in May this year. Any feedback appreciated.


I wouldnt waste your time TBH, they will do nothing at all.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Black is the best colour for Japanese cars in general. Panel gaps and trim are black, and break up the picture on any other colour.

Clean or dirty, I can't help seeing through the skin at all the fantastic engineering underneath. I don't see panels, I see covers to slip the engineering through the air with the minimum of effort. Weird int it.

Let's face it, she ain't the prettiest in the line up.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Let's face it, she ain't the prettiest in the line up.


Nope, but utterly unique. There is nothing like the R35 on the road.

That's why every drive is awesome for me, even after 3 years.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

You couldn't be more right if you'd been to the University of being right and graduated with a post graduate doctorate in being right
:clap:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Gun metalic is the best colour for Japanese cars in general. Panel gaps and trim are black, and break up the picture on any other colour.
> 
> Clean or dirty, I can't help seeing through the skin at all the fantastic engineering underneath. I don't see panels, I see covers to slip the engineering through the air with the minimum of effort. Weird int it.
> 
> Let's face it, she ain't the prettiest in the line up.



Your right mate Gun metalic any day of the week


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

I think I may have Alzheimer's, but I can't remember


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> I think I may have Alzheimer's, but I can't remember




:chuckle:
What did you say again?:chuckle:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Not to be a **** or anything but, I also have a Black GT-R and yes the front bumper is chipped. You can only see it when you are very close. I do wash it often but, front chipping paint is a headache to me.


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Might be a spanner being thrown here but ........ I think red is best


----------



## Sweet (Jan 26, 2012)

enshiu said:


> Not to be a **** or anything but, I also have a Black GT-R and yes the front bumper is chipped. You can only see it when you are very close. I do wash it often but, front chipping paint is a headache to me.


I thought front chipping on the GTR was pretty much unavoidable,unless it's not driven!! On that note,how much does it cost to get the front protected with a clear wrap of some description?


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Sweet said:


> I thought front chipping on the GTR was pretty much unavoidable,unless it's not driven!! On that note,how much does it cost to get the front protected with a clear wrap of some description?


Speak to Magic (traders section here) re any kind of detail or wraps.

Mind you clear wraping a second hand GTR seems to be doing it after the horse has bolted.


----------



## Sweet (Jan 26, 2012)

vxrcymru said:


> Speak to Magic (traders section here) re any kind of detail or wraps.
> 
> Mind you clear wraping a second hand GTR seems to be doing it after the horse has bolted.


I know mate,but if I could find one in good nick it would be nice to keep it that way!


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Sweet said:


> I know mate,but if I could find one in good nick it would be nice to keep it that way!


My car has only done 9K miles and tobe honest its past the point where i'd bother considering a clear wrap. Front and rear arch respray or white full wrap in the next few months me thinks.


----------



## cerealuk (Nov 20, 2011)

I wish they did a sunset orange one :-( I'm gonna miss that about my 350z when I upgrade


----------



## tranter5 (Apr 8, 2012)

My Kuro Black car has terrible swirls in the sun and under car park lights, luckily most the detailers I have spoke to have said the paint is very easy to correct


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

tranter5 said:


> My Kuro Black car has terrible swirls in the sun and under car park lights, luckily most the detailers I have spoke to have said the paint is very easy to correct


If you have not used him before for correction, if you can't yourself, give Barry @ autodetox a call.


----------

